# IUI for a second child???



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

We are having another IVF then going to have to decided to have IUI or save up for IVF again. 

It worked first time for me, but as you can see we lost our son at 37 weeks. Since he was born I had one neg IUI and one BFP IVF (mc). 

I dunno whether to try IUI again? 

Has anyone had success for a second child?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Caz,

Well yes & no from me.  I have just got a BFP for a second time with IUI and obviously have everything crossed that this will be our second IUI child, but am not there yet!

HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## josiejump666 (May 23, 2007)

Hi just wanted to let you know that it worked both times for us - well I'm now 23wks expecting triplets. Was told by my consultant that if its happened once then its likely to work again.

Good luck
love Jo


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi,

I too had a BFP on my first IUI (trying for second child), I unfortunately had MC but on second attempt of IUI got a BFP with triplets too.  They are now almost 2 months old.

Good luck in which ever decision you make.

Jo
x


----------

